# Помогите опознать аккордеон.



## kosta_onasis (21 Сен 2015)

Помогите пожалуста опознать модель аккордеона и примерный год выпуска.


----------



## vev (21 Сен 2015)

*kosta_onasis*, а чего ж его опознавать. Это Вельт Амиго. конец 70-х - начало 80-х


----------



## kosta_onasis (22 Сен 2015)

Спасибо большое


----------



## strolga (22 Сен 2015)

kosta_onasis () писал:Помогите пожалуста опознать модель аккордеона и примерный год выпуска. 
Точно такой же  аккордеон  " Weltmeiister " Amigo, даже по цвету, я приобрела в музыкальном магазине в 1976 году. Следовательно, их выпускали  в 1974-1976 годах.


----------



## vev (22 Сен 2015)

strolga писал:


> kosta_onasis () писал:Помогите пожалуста опознать модель аккордеона и примерный год выпуска.
> Точно такой же  аккордеон  " Weltmeiister " Amigo, даже по цвету, я приобрела в музыкальном магазине в 1976 году. Следовательно, их выпускали  в 1974-1976 годах.


и? Что смущает? 70-е. Ну не самый конец, так середина.


----------



## Woldemar (23 Сен 2015)

И до сих пор играет. У меня такой же 7/8 Амиго, но черный. Прошел мелкую профилактику.
Для души или обучения в самый раз.
На одной вечеринке дал знакомому музыканту (играет в ансамбле на аккордионе) играть на нем. 
После часов пяти, с перекурами, советских прозведений для гостей за 60, на Aмиго ничего не отвалилось


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Сен 2015)

Вольдемар, вы выбились из тренда форума. Тут для души- Виктория Поета-5, а для обучения ну хотя бы Скандалли Супер- 6.
Я тут со своим Вельтмайстером-Метеор 4/4,-  как пыльный мамонт, вылезший из зарослей конопли.))
А Вы вообще с Амиго 7/8...))


----------



## MAN (23 Сен 2015)

strolga (22.09.2015, 23:12) писал:


> Точно такой же  аккордеон  " Weltmeiister " Amigo, даже по цвету, я приобрела в музыкальном магазине в 1976 году. Следовательно, их выпускали  в 1974-1976 годах.


vev (22.09.2015, 23:19) писал:


> Что смущает?


  Лично меня смущает то, каким образом можно было с такой точностью определить период производства модели по году приобретения аккордеона в магазине.


----------



## vev (23 Сен 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, а вот столь открытого сарказма не надо.. ..  На что горбом заработали, на том и играем... И шестерка и Поэта ни у кого не украдены. Это ни хорошо, ни плохо. Это просто факт.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Сен 2015)

Евгений, нет никакого сарказма. 
Так же как и нет у меня ( и не будет никогда) того уровня игры, для которого нужны столь чудесные инструменты. 

Кесарю- кесарево...


----------



## MisterX (23 Сен 2015)

Ответ точный- конец 70-х, нач 80-х уже с большим натягом


----------



## Woldemar (24 Сен 2015)

Сколько стоил такой новый Вельт Амиго в магазине в 70-ых ?
И прям можно было купить или только через "своих" людей ?

Мне купили первый аккордеон  в начале 80-ых, вельтов тогда не достать было(за вменяемые деньги в Таллине).
Скажем, у моего учителя личного Вельта тоже не было. Был советский, но всегда исправный. В отличии от моей первой Юности


----------



## MAN (24 Сен 2015)

vev (23.09.2015, 20:18) писал:


> MAN, Александр, ну тут все просто, примерно с середины 70-х они и выпускались. Ну а будучи выпущенными они тут же попадали в магазин "Лейпциг" откуда и расходились по радостным владельцам. А получив желанного немца, редко кто его сразу продавал


 Евгений, я не про "примерно с середины", я не понимаю, каким образом у *strolga* из факта покупки инструмента в 76-ом, вытекает, что начали эту модель выпускать именно в 74-ом, а не в 75-ом или наоборот раньше, а в 76-ом прекратили.


----------

